# Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. August 2017)

*Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung*

Hallo liebe Leute des Computer Sports  

Ich hab eine Frage zu diesen AiO Wasserkühlungen. Ich kenn mich in dem Bereich leider absolut nicht aus und bevor ich mir da irgendeinen Müll in den Rechner Packe wollte ich vorher mal nachfragen.

Und zwar würde ich mir gerne eine AiO Wasserkühlung für CPU gegebenenfalls auch für die GPU ( wenn diese evtl. ausgetauscht wurde ) anschaffen.

Jetzt ist die Frage, derzeit bestückt ist mein Rechner mit einem Thermalright Silver Arrow. Kühlt so ein AiO Wasserkühler wirklich besser wie n richtig guter Luftkühler ? 

Vorab, mir ist rein die KÜHLLEISTUNG WICHTIG, Lautstärke oder Stromverbrauch oder sonstiges ist mir egal. Preislich sollte es eben nicht allzu teuer sein, aber mit nem 360er Radiator fürn CPU und n 120er für die Graka sollte man da ja den Rahmen nicht allzu sprengen   ( +/- grob 250 Euronen )

Ich hab bereits viele Tests gelesen nur schneidet mal die eine gut ab, dann die andere wieder, dann wieder nicht, dann sagt der eine mal das es Probleme mit den Verschlüssen gibt, ein anderer wiederum hatte keine Probleme usw. 

Deswegen werd ich da aktuell einfach nicht schlau aus den ganzen angebotenen Sachen :/ 

Arctic Liquid Freezer, Raijintek Trion, Eisbar und wie sie alle heißen ...

Also Grundlegen wär mir eben wichtig Kompakt Wasserkühlung, mit maximal 360er Radi für CPU und die MAXIMALE Kühlleistung. Evtl. könnte man da die Optik ja nochmal mit ansteuern PP

Prozessor ist ein i7 2700K @4.5 ghz bei 1.2V stabil, Prime maximal 67 Grad.

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine  

Freundlichen Gruß 

Andi


----------



## pphs (16. August 2017)

*AW: Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung*

hab die Celsius S36 von Fractal Design und kann sie bedingungslos empfehlen.

Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkuhlung


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (16. August 2017)

*AW: Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung*



pphs schrieb:


> hab die Celsius S36 von Fractal Design und kann sie bedingungslos empfehlen.
> 
> Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkuhlung



Sieht gut aus 

Hast du die rein für deine CPU oder auch erweitert ? 

Bzw wie sehen die Temps in deinem Setup aus ? Kommst du annähernd an die Testergebnisse ? 
40 Grad bei Volllast ist schon ne Ansage 

-----------------------------
ZWISCHENFRAGE 

Welcher 120er Lüfter ist denn da zu empfehlen ? Sollte man auf die Höhe der Umdrehungen schauen bzw wieviel Luftstrom die umwirbeln können ? 
Wie gesagt mir geht es rein garnicht um die Lautstärke 

-----------------------------

Gruß 
Andi ✌


----------



## pphs (16. August 2017)

*AW: Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung*

habe sie bisher nur ein meinem 4790k dran. im idle bin ich unter 30°, unter last kommt die cpu nicht über 50°. im herbst/winter wird sie dann an den 8700k angeschlossen und evtl auch die graka mit in den kreislauf eingebunden.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (16. August 2017)

*AW: Beste AiO CPU / GPU Wasserkühlung*



pphs schrieb:


> habe sie bisher nur ein meinem 4790k dran. im idle bin ich unter 30°, unter last kommt die cpu nicht über 50°. im herbst/winter wird sie dann an den 8700k angeschlossen und evtl auch die graka mit in den kreislauf eingebunden.



Welchen Radiator hast du da genau ? Den 360er ? 

Na die Werte sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung, hast du übertaktet oder läuft der Standart Takt? 

Erfahrungsberichte / Empfehlungen anderer User wären mir noch hilfreich, was meint ihr ?


----------

